# British Isles



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

So, we re going to the British Isles in July. Can anyone tell me about good yarn shops or perhaps a spinnery to visit in Geurnsey, Glasgow, Dublin.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

On a cruise? My dh and I were hoping to do the British Isles this summer too, but his knee issues might postpone that. When in July?


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope you have a wonderful time and that the weather is kind to you. Shame you are not coming to England. Maybe next time!!
In Guernsey they make wonderful Guernsey sweaters, so you are sure to find a wool shop there. I am going to Glasgow in June, but this is my first trip, but if I see anything I will let you know. I have been to Dublin, but don`t know anything about wool. However, Google should be able to help, put in "wool shops in Dublin" etc.
All the best. Safe journey. Wurzel.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Carlavine said:


> On a cruise? My dh and I were hoping to do the British Isles this summer too, but his knee issues might postpone that. When in July?


Yes, a cruise...July 19 on Princess. I was just in your neck of the woods last week. My stepson and his family live in Aviano and my cousin just retired as librarian at the Desert Bloom Library.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

wurzel said:


> I hope you have a wonderful time and that the weather is kind to you. Shame you are not coming to England. Maybe next time!!
> In Guernsey they make wonderful Guernsey sweaters, so you are sure to find a wool shop there. I am going to Glasgow in June, but this is my first trip, but if I see anything I will let you know. I have been to Dublin, but don`t know anything about wool. However, Google should be able to help, put in "wool shops in Dublin" etc.
> All the best. Safe journey. Wurzel.


Actually, we will be in London and Liverpool. My sis has a little cottage in a village called Hartley, about 2 hours drive from Glasgow. She will be there in June for Woolfest in Cumbria. My mom is from England.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Enjoy it all. London is noisy and very crowded - but a wonderful place. We are about 68 miles south of London.
you may be there at the right time to visit inside Buckingham Palace. Although, if you are on a cruise, time ashore is very limited.
Just have a great time,.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

wurzel said:


> Enjoy it all. London is noisy and very crowded - but a wonderful place. We are about 68 miles south of London.
> you may be there at the right time to visit inside Buckingham Palace. Although, if you are on a cruise, time ashore is very limited.
> Just have a great time,.


Thanks...we have an extra day and overnight in London.


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

Good to have had a "conversation" with you. Maybe we will have another one when you get back telling me all about your trip.
We cruise most years, but this July we are going to Switzerland (my favourite European country). There will be 14 of us.
Already looking up cruises for 2014.
Cheers.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

wurzel said:


> Good to have had a "conversation" with you. Maybe we will have another one when you get back telling me all about your trip.
> We cruise most years, but this July we are going to Switzerland (my favourite European country). There will be 14 of us.
> Already looking up cruises for 2014.
> Cheers.


Good talking to you....if you haven't done the Holy Land yet...it's a great 14 day cruise. We loved it! Especially two days in Cairo.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.knitmap.com/
Enter the name of where you'll be, and you'll find whatever shops other knitters have entered into the database.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.knitmap.com/
> Enter the name of where you'll be, and you'll find whatever shops other knitters have entered into the database.


That is so cool. Thank YOU!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Pattibe, we are also going to do the British Isles but on Holland America and it will be end of July and into August. I'd love to hear where you found yarn shops as we will also visit Ireland. BTW I am close to you here in the O.C.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, travel talk, I love it! We are going to Guernsey, England, Scotland and Ireland in the fall. PLEASE let us know what you find that is wool related, or that simply shouldn't be missed!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I am off to the U.K. 1st June and will be looking out for yarn shops. Will be there for 2 weeks,


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

pattibe said:


> So, we re going to the British Isles in July. Can anyone tell me about good yarn shops or perhaps a spinnery to visit in Geurnsey, Glasgow, Dublin.


Hay on Wye. This is the town famous for second hsnd book stores. The wool shop has hand spun hsnd painted wools its down a little alley. Ann


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

roseknit said:


> I am off to the U.K. 1st June and will be looking out for yarn shops. Will be there for 2 weeks,


Sounds like you are going to miss Woolfest.....bummer!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Hay on Wye. This is the town famous for second hsnd book stores. The wool shop has hand spun hsnd painted wools its down a little alley. Ann


Sorry, but I am not sure where that is...London?


----------



## caroleann40 (Nov 18, 2012)

I will be "home" all of September, visiting Long Eaton, Nottingham, lived there for 13 years and my two youngest sons were born there, then off to see my brothers in Tilehurst and Bucklebury. I'm so looking forward to the visit and trying to find new wool shops because I am sure the ones I use to go to are no longer there.


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Sorry, but I am not sure where that is...London?


It is in Wales west of Hereford, straight north of Cardiff and north of the Black Mountains. When you get to Hereford take the A438 west for about 20 miles on the north side of the River Wye. Cross to the river and look for the toilets and. Info booth. Parking lot. This is where the buses to Hereford stop. Across from the toilets is a little Alley and the wool shop is right at the bend. I think she is closed on Monday. Bill Clinton ex President made a trip there once looking for books. I hope you make the trip at least for the 50 or more books and 1 wool shop. I once travelled ten hours by bus to buone skein of wool and only managed 15 mins between buses to buy wool. Ann


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

pattibe said:


> Sorry, but I am not sure where that is...London?


It is in Wales west of Hereford, straight north of Cardiff and north of the Black Mountains. When you get to Hereford take the A438 west for about 20 miles on the north side of the River Wye. Cross to the river and look for the toilets and. Info booth. Parking lot. This is where the buses to Hereford stop. Across from the toilets is a little Alley and the wool shop is right at the bend. I think she is closed on Monday. Bill Clinton ex President made a trip there once looking for books. I hope you make the trip at least for the 50 or more books and 1 wool shop. I once travelled ten hours by bus to buone skein of wool and only managed 15 mins between buses to buy wool. Ann


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> It is in Wales west of Hereford, straight north of Cardiff and north of the Black Mountains. When you get to Hereford take the A438 west for about 20 miles on the north side of the River Wye. Cross to the river and look for the toilets and. Info booth. Parking lot. This is where the buses to Hereford stop. Across from the toilets is a little Alley and the wool shop is right at the bend. I think she is closed on Monday. Bill Clinton ex President made a trip there once looking for books. I hope you make the trip at least for the 50 or more books and 1 wool shop. I once travelled ten hours by bus to buone skein of wool and only managed 15 mins between buses to buy wool. Ann


Thank you. I will try. It's amazing what we will do for our yarn, isn't it. I bought yarn in Estonia and then had a heck of a time getting it home. I bought too much and couldn't get it all into my already overpacked suitcases. I had to carry to huge skeins with me on the plane.....they were so big that I made an entire sweater out of one double skein and I still have three in my stash closet awaiting another project.


----------



## patblair (Nov 20, 2012)

When you dock in Liverpool at the pierhead you will be ten minutes walk away from main shopping mall john Lewis you will find is very good for all wool and some crafts enjoy your holiday and happy shopping.from pat Blair in Liverpool.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

patblair said:


> When you dock in Liverpool at the pierhead you will be ten minutes walk away from main shopping mall john Lewis you will find is very good for all wool and some crafts enjoy your holiday and happy shopping.from pat Blair in Liverpool.


I am going to make a note of that and thank you. I will get there by hook or by crook!


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Hay on Wye. This is the town famous for second hsnd book stores. The wool shop has hand spun hsnd painted wools its down a little alley. Ann


Thank you so much for this! My sister is a used book fiend and of course, you must know how I feel about yarn as we are both on this forum...this will be a definite stop when we are in Wales.


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope you all enjoy your visits to the United Kingdom and the weather is kind
I am off to Majorca in June 
Ann


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

quote=Annmilla]I hope you all enjoy your visits to the United Kingdom and the weather is kind
I am off to Majorca in June 
Ann[/quote]

I assue you will be home by late July so we can stop by for High Tea!


----------



## Annmilla (Apr 9, 2012)

pattibe said:


> quote=Annmilla]I hope you all enjoy your visits to the United Kingdom and the weather is kind
> I am off to Majorca in June
> Ann


I assue you will be home by late July so we can stop by for High Tea![/quote]

Oh yes. I will be back home. Only away for a one week break. It's been a long winter. Lots of lovely coffee shops and interesting places in Glasgow
Ann


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

There are few wool shops anymore for commercially labelled yarn as we are used to to in the US_Canada. Most Brits buy direct from factory and I don't know how long the delivery dates are. To get hand spun hand painted Yarn you will have to where the wool sheep vise meat. I suggest You look on google for Aran. Shetland being two another if you like Mohair look for Angora Goats. Now Jamieson does nail order and will maill you sample cards this yarn is the famous Fair Isle wool. So if you want the real wool for the real Fair Isle cardigans and Jumpers to knit from authintic patters look for a book by Alice Starmore. There are so many. Then if you want a gurnsey go to Gurnsey. If you want Aran sweaters go to the Arran Isls. Or as I did scout about for wee shops way out in the wilds. I did walk down the main street of Richmond on Thames and found a wool shop which had pricey wool but no wooly smells. So google wool shee sales until you have found wool. F you are wondering how I could give precise directions you will have to buy an Ordinance Survey Map which is one inch to 4 miles for rhe area in which you plan to travel. Mine is Travelmaster 7 for Wales and West Midlands. On the back it shows each section numbered for the section you plan to travel. I am typing this on an ancient blackberry. Mind I'm still paying out a 3 year contract the phone is two and a half years old and I've been told its ancient. I am not amused. Ta Ta for now. Ann


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> There are few wool shops anymore for commercially labelled yarn as we are used to to in the US_Canada. Most Brits buy direct from factory and I don't know how long the delivery dates are. To get hand spun hand painted Yarn you will have to where the wool sheep vise meat. I suggest You look on google for Aran. Shetland being two another if you like Mohair look for Angora Goats. Now Jamieson does nail order and will maill you sample cards this yarn is the famous Fair Isle wool. So if you want the real wool for the real Fair Isle cardigans and Jumpers to knit from authintic patters look for a book by Alice Starmore. There are so many. Thenif you want a gurnsey go to Gurnsey. If you want Aran sweaters go to the Arran Isls. Or as I did scout about for wee shops way out in the wilds. I did walk down the main street of Richmond on Thames and found a wool shop which had pricey wool but no wooly smells. So google wool shee sales until you have found wool. F you are wondering how I could give precise directions you will have to buy an Ordinance Survey Map which is one inch to 4 miles for rhe area in which you plan to travel. Mine is Travelmaster 7 for Wales and West Midlands. On the back it shows each section numbered for the section you plan to travel. I am typing this on an ancient blackberry. Mind I'm still paying out a 3 year contract the phone is two and a half years old and I've been told its ancient. I am not amused. Ta Ta for now. Ann


Thank you for all your hard work and great information. I actually have that book by Alice Starmore and I have wool by Jamieson & Smith. I also currently have an order into Black Water Abbey for their 100% Irish wool. In reality, you don't have to travel to the countries of origin to purchase wonderful yarns. You can easily do it from the comfort of your own home and the internet. It's just while in Rome...well you know.


----------

